# Which filter for turtles in a 75 gallon?



## jotrimble23 (May 28, 2007)

Hey i need to shop out a new filter for turtles in a 75 gallon, im considering a marineland magnum 350 canister filter because i want to keep the tank clean.. it gets dirty pretty fast with a 20i Whisper inside-tank filter (meant for 20 gallon). I realize that turtles don't need that great quality water anyway so that's the only thing stopping me.. any suggestions on a filter?


----------

